# Dewormer



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

For those of you who regularly deworm your dogs, what kind do you use and where do you get it? Do you just worm for rounds and hooks, or get something that clears out tapes too? 

Thanks,
Latisha


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe I should have put this on the main forum?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I use Heartguard Plus..once per month.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Me too. But, while that product supposedly keeps worms in check, it doesn't really get rid of them. I know kennels will often deworm regularly in additon to heartworm prevention. That's more what I am looking for.

Latisha


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

caliber said:


> Me too. But, while that product supposedly keeps worms in check, it doesn't really get rid of them. I know kennels will often deworm regularly in additon to heartworm prevention. That's more what I am looking for.
> 
> Latisha


I haven't had any reason to think more was needed or that my dogs had worms... I'd be interested to see any published information suggesting the need for more effective treatment.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I have had good luck with Interceptor that my Vet started my dog on. It's for preventing heartworms, removal and control of adult roundworms and whipworms. Also controls adult hookworms.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks guys. I should be clear here. I am looking for OTC dewormer suggestions. I know what is available though the vets.


Latisha


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I have been using interceptor and when i went back to the vet for his annual check up they gave me hartguard by mistake. This month was his first dose and yesterday i noticed he had tapeworms. Should this had prevented it? What causes tapeworms, and what can knock it out quickly.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

The medicine in Heartguard & Interceptor does not work on tape worms. They will help control roundwords, whipworms, and hookworms. Most of the deworming products are for roundworms. They must say they will work on tapeworms to be effective. 

I would suggest contacting your vet. He will want to do a fecal exam and can prescribe a dewormer to you that will get rid of the tape worms. There are dewormers you can buy over the counter but I don't have any experience with them, thus the original reason for starting this thread. 

Latisha


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Ms. M&M  

I tried contacting my vet last week w/ the same question - because my memory is terrible. Don't quote me on these ,yet.....

In the past we have used off label wormers such as Strongid and Droncit.
I believe one is approved for horses and one for sheep. 

I will post again when I can confirm w/ my Vet.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

Do you have a Tractor Supply Close to you?They have various types of dewormers on the shelf to choose from. I have an ESS that I had an under weight problem with, I gave her a dewormmer that I found at TSC and it took care of the problem. The name escapes me right now but I need to go get some more puppy kibble soon and I will look for it when I go there. I could not find it on their web site.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

It is intervet safe-guard. It is suppose to control hookworms, roundworms, whipworms and tapeworms. Depending on how many dogs you plan on treating it might not be cost effective.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4249

You probably already saw this on the main board


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Worm Control...*

If you read through the 'Tape Worm' post on the main forum then you probably already saw the 'links' below. If not, here they are again. 

http://www.intervetusa.com/whatsnewPDFs/Press%20Release%20(May%2004)%20CA-SG-SA151203-PR.pdf

http://www.safe-guard-for-dogs.com/

Do NOT be tempted to use the OTC wormers that are sold for horses, cattle, etc. Even thought the active ingredients are often the same as the ones labeled for dogs, they sometimes have other ingredients that can make dogs sick or even kill them. 

My local "Southern States" store sells the 'Safe-Guard' for dogs. 

I also use "Interceptor" heartworm preventative once a month and as already stated, it controls/prevents other common parasitic worms including 'Whips'. Does not do anything for 'Tapes' however. There are specific tapeworm medicines but 'Safe-Guard' for dogs takes care of tapes as well. I normally do a routine worming twice a year just for "good measure" (Summer & Pre-Winter) 

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. 8)


----------

